# What ! No DIY ?



## Le Saint (Dec 24, 2014)

While I was looking through some of the older posts on the forum I came across a statement that put my intentions of buying and renovating in Portugal a non starter.

It was : - If you put in an application to the council for planing of a project, using an architect, which was recommended ( advice taken ) then you must use a registered builder for the project. 
My intentions were to do 75% of the labour myself with family and friends from the trade chipping in, apart from the certificated trades.
Please could the guys of experience clarify this, NO DIY What !


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Le Saint said:


> While I was looking through some of the older posts on the forum I came across a statement that put my intentions of buying and renovating in Portugal a non starter.
> 
> It was : - If you put in an application to the council for planing of a project, using an architect, which was recommended ( advice taken ) then you must use a registered builder for the project.
> My intentions were to do 75% of the labour myself with family and friends from the trade chipping in, apart from the certificated trades.
> Please could the guys of experience clarify this, NO DIY What !


Hello

We needed various works done when we moved intoour house and we employed a builder to do the legal parts that only he could do. Fred finshed everything himself mainly internal work that couldn't be seen from outside should and body come checking.

Sadly it's the price you have to pay, this is the system here and they make the rules. Or find a good Portuguese builder and ask if you can labour for him but expect to start at 8am and not stop till lunch and the same after dinner. That's what happened when we had work done no breaks just work till it was time to finish.

Janina


----------



## Le Saint (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks Janina
Having been in the construction industry from apprentice to site manager, I wonder if it is possible to become registered as a builder in Portugal.
I was only going to use certificated trades such as electrics and plumbing and then do all the first fix myself, does each trade have there own cert ? E.g does a roof need a certificate.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As I understan it, you sometimes need a licenced builder to sign off on some of the work but there's nothing to stop you doing some of the work yourself...... it's really a matter of finding the right builder and negotiating with him.

Also, don't be surprised to find the rules change from camara to camara.


----------



## Le Saint (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks TM
Would I be right in saying that there will be a builder out there that for a fee will sign off and liaise with myself and an architect ?
Or is this asking too much ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd say it's not impossible to find someone willing to work with you but any self respecting builder would want to at least see what's being done so he knows what he's signing for. - You could of course ask your architect for his opinion. 

Do you have an architect or are you still looking for one?


----------



## Le Saint (Dec 24, 2014)

We've seen a place that we may suit us, it will need an architect as there are rooms which don't have habitation status, but I thought after taking advice from Robc that I could work with the architect and the camara and that would be enough, apart from certificated trades.
To answer your question, no we don't have an architect, do you know one that I can work with.
We have a few viewing at the end of March so plans could change, I've read on this forum the things that can go wrong and we don't want to be in a situation due to lack of information and planning, somehow with the help at hand here on the forum we think we can reduce the risks.
Thanks


----------



## Le Saint (Dec 24, 2014)

Sorry I think I didn't explain fully about working with a builder, I would pay him to visit site at regular intervals on the scedule of works and there would be detailed photographic records of all critical points of construction, 
It wouldn't be in my interest not to do things by the book.
Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I reckon you could probably find someone willing to work with you in that manner but you might have to get to know your local area and the ex pats in it before you get any good recommendations for someone who can help. 

As for architects: I have no business, commercial or personal links with this company but have heard good things about them and they have the advantage of being fluent English speakers and are willing to travel if necessary so may well be worth considering. 

BRITO.RODRIGUEZ


----------



## Le Saint (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks TM
Information logged, it's the Tomar area we have been looking into as we've visited on many occasions and love the place, is the architect anywhere near ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Tomar is about 45 minutes from us and I fully understand why you love the place...... it's a fabulous area and town. 

I'm going from memory but think the architect is based in the Lisbon area but seem to remember he has links of some kind in Tomar........ probably family.


----------



## Le Saint (Dec 24, 2014)

Do they have a web site ?
You mention remoteness in your posts, I take it you are further north ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you click on the link I posted, you'll find their site. 

We're on the edge of the village of Nodeirinho which is close close to Figueiro Dos Vinhos which in turn is about a 45 minute drive from Tomar. 

You'll find all of those locations on Google Earth.


----------



## Le Saint (Dec 24, 2014)

It looks the ideal location for me but the wife needs a little company around her.
Looked at the architects web site, I will wait until the final decision on which property we go for before contacting him-her.
Thanks


----------

